# High jumping cat!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I put Robin's treats in the one place he couldn't get to them, on top of the fridge! THAT should prevent any further raids on the treat bag. ^_^

I was reading when I heard this crunching sound. I looked up from my book. It stopped. I started reading again. crunchcrunch. I looked up,and there was the outlaw, on the fridge, lightening the bag. He must have gotten onto the little table in the kitchen and launched himself across the room! 

I rescued him (there was no way for him to get back down). 

But where do I hide the treats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I keep my girls' treats in a drawer. They can't open those.

Yet.

Before I went on vacation, I took pictures of my girls on top of the fridge and IN THE CUPBOARD over the fridge and printed them out with the instructions so the people taking care of them wouldn't freak out when they saw them up there.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I was away at my daughter's and the person who came in to feed cats told me they got in the cabinet and opened bag of treats and are most of them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls can definitely open my cabinets.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

My cat sitter left out a bag of greenies and, surprisingly, they didn't get the ziplock style seal open. But... the whole bag is covered in little teeth puncture marks.

My cats get in the cabinets. If I want to keep something from the girls, I put it in a drawer, the higher the better.

Nala loves the top of the fridge and will just hang out there. She gets down the same way she got up.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book knows that if he goes into the cabinet BELOW the drawer he can push the drawer open. That's how always gets the bathroom drawer open to look for my stash of Q Tips.

MowMow is the fridge climber. He used the microwave as a springboard. I leave the one cabinet door up there open and he likes hanging out in there.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I leave those cabinets open, too.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe the treats can go in the fridge...lol.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My kupboard kitties (on top of refrigerator)


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I bet you were surprised to see Robin up there Kurt! 

Marie-your girls look so cute 

Shadow is a counter surfer and she is starting to get into cabinets too. The refrigerator and the pantry are the only places I can put things now.


----------



## obshortie (Jul 9, 2015)

MowMow said:


> Book knows that if he goes into the cabinet BELOW the drawer he can push the drawer open. That's how always gets the bathroom drawer open to look for my stash of Q Tips.
> 
> MowMow is the fridge climber. He used the microwave as a springboard. I leave the one cabinet door up there open and he likes hanging out in there.


Wow....Kash is obsessed with Q-tips as well! Too funny that your cat tries to find them! Kash just dumps over the bathroom trash can and grabs the ones that have been used. Watching him play with a Q-tip is hilarious because he is really serious while he flings it around!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Just be very careful mixing Q-tips and cats! They can get stuck in the mouth, or throat...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Ever since I found the Greenies Pill Pockets in the closet all punctured, the bag torn and some pockets gone, I've kept their open treats on the kitchen counter - in a lock-lock box. The treats last fresh longer that way too. And the closed bags (I have tons because I have to import them in bulk from the US) in a cupboard that they can't open.


----------

